# MAC, Nyx and Sigma Haul



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

I am in love with brushes, my lippies and my Nyx eyeliners.  Two mineralized blushes that I hope will not be too dark. Now I need to figure out how to sharpen the pencils when the time comes!  Pics of bliss...


----------



## couturesista (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a good haul and the brush set is really cute

  	What is the name of the 3rd lipstick?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 7, 2011)

Oops. I should have listed them before I put them away. I believe that one is Snob and I really like it!  It is about one shade darker than Angel.


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome haul!!! love all those lipsticks!


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got my first NYX jumbo pencil in Slate im hoping I like it!

  	I love your haul. Nice stuff


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the NYX Jumbo pencils. They go on so easily and have everything from soft pearly colours to deep chocolates. I have a tendency to use 2 at a time; today I have on (my lower line only) Iced Mocha on the corner 1/4 and then a bit of the Lavender one closer to the middle. Then I use an eyeliner blush and blend it back, mixing the colours and it goes from light to deeper as you reach the farther corner of my eye.  That way it is soft, muted, but effective! And I can skip mascara today!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 11, 2011)

love the pink brush set.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 12, 2011)

I know that this might seem like a weird question, and I debated on whether or not to ask it, but I figured what the hell - It doesn't gross you out that you've got your open lipsticks right there on your carpet like that? Or did you dip them in alcohol when you were done or something? I mean, I dunno, I know I kinda get OCD about makeup sanitation because that's part of my job, but I associate carpet with dirt and feet.
  	Other than that, NYX Jumbo Pencils will probably become your best friends pretty quickly. I'm pretty sure that they fit in just about any makeup pencil sharpener with a large opening for big pencils, however NYX does make a sharpener that would naturally fit them.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 12, 2011)

AiriMagdalene said:


> I know that this might seem like a weird question, and I debated on whether or not to ask it, but I figured what the hell - It doesn't gross you out that you've got your open lipsticks right there on your carpet like that? Or did you dip them in alcohol when you were done or something? I mean, I dunno, I know I kinda get OCD about makeup sanitation because that's part of my job, but I associate carpet with dirt and feet.
> Other than that, NYX Jumbo Pencils will probably become your best friends pretty quickly. I'm pretty sure that they fit in just about any makeup pencil sharpener with a large opening for big pencils, however NYX does make a sharpener that would naturally fit them.


	lol  Because of the plushness of the rug and the way I put them in, the lipstick is not even touching the rug. If it were, I would have makeup blotches all over the place!  I also pulled up the oriental rug that lies over this new rug, so no one has ever stepped on it. The lipsticks never touched anything but my lips!  Far more germs will be passed when you kiss someone and reapply your lipstick!


----------



## Aelya (Jan 17, 2011)

Ohh I want to do the same HAUL !
  	Nice brush, lipstick and Jumbo, can't wait to do mine.
  	Nice haul


----------



## natashaish (Feb 12, 2011)

love the lippies and brushes


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to know all the names of the lippies! Can you try for me? *puppy dog eyes* lol I'm living vicariously through you right now, Debi!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> I want to know all the names of the lippies! Can you try for me? *puppy dog eyes* lol I'm living vicariously through you right now, Debi!



 	rofl. I know, I know. I need to remember to list things before I put them all away. I know this is not in order, though the second one is High Strung and the third one, I believe, is Snob. Since I ordered this online you are lucky! I at least have a list!  Now you have to sort out which is which!!  Actually, I can tell right now that the last three are Speed Dial, Shy Girl and Twig!

  	Pretty Please, High Strung, Snob, Angel, Please Me, Speed Dial, Shy Girl, Twig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or something very close to that order!!  Hehehehe....


----------



## _mgrace (Feb 13, 2011)

oh my. that is amazing !! just looking at it makes me want to order a bunch of stuff too hahaha.  enjoy! 
maybe you can swatch stuff !


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 14, 2011)

great haul! love the lippies!  i really need to get out to ulta and buy some NYX jumbo eyeshadow pencils they're so pretty!


----------

